# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 337و حتى 380 م



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة  قبل ما أبدا هذا الجزء " هذه المحوظة من إستنتاجى الخاص بناء على تغيير أسلوب الكاتب فى التعبير عن كلمة مسيحى  الى كلمة أرثوذكسى ... بعد إنعقاد مجمع نيقية 325 م " 
كل من وافق على قرارات مجمع نيقية تم إعتباره أرثوذكسى ( بمعنى الايمان المستقيم ) 
و من لم يوافق على قرارات هذا المجمع تم إعتباره أريوسى

نكمل
زى ما عرفنا فى
الجزء الأول من القرن الرابع إن الملك قسطنطين مات سنة 337 م
الملك دا كان عنده ثلاثة أبناء فقسموا المملكة لجزئين
*-	الابن قسطنطين الثانى " مسيحى أرثوذكسى" ...........الغرب
-	الابن قسطنس(أحيانا يسمى قسطنطيوس) "الأريوسى"..............الشرق ( منها مصر)
-	الابن قسطنت (أحيانا يسمى قسطانس )................لا شىء*

عايزاكم تركزوا معايا كويس جدا 

+ قسطنس الأريوسى عين أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا الأريوسى بطريرك القسطنطينية برغم رفض الشعب له 

+ قسطنطين الثانى - برغم انه ملك الغرب و ليس الشرق – أرجع البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه فى الاسكندرية فى نوفمبر 337 م و لم يجسر قسطنس الأريوسى أن يضاد أخاه بل صبر قليلا حتى ينال مأربه

طبعا الأريوسيين لم يسكتوا فعقدوا مجمع سنة 340 م حكموا فيه بعزل البابا أثناسيوس من كرسيه و أقاموا مكانه قس أريوسى  إسمه يسطس " سبق و أن حرمه البابا ألاكسندروس ال 19 " إلا أن الشعب المسيحى رفضه بشده 
و أرسلوا قرار المجمع الى يوليوس أسقف روميه الذى بدوره أرسل خطاب الى البابا أثناسيوس مصحوبا بشكاوى الأريوسيين التى على رأسها أنه رجع الى كرسيه بدون قرار مجمع 

فاضطر البابا الى عقد مجمع سنة 340 م يحضره   80  أسقف و أرسل قرار المجمع  لأسقف روميه يوضح له كافة الأحداث 
و أرسل أيضا رساله دورية الى جميع أساقفة المسكونة مظهرا براءته و طاعنا فى المجامع الأريوسية

المهم إقترح يوليوس أسقف رومية عمل مجمع عام لكن  *قتل الملك قسطنطين الثانى سنة 340 م على يد أخيه قسطنت " قسطانس" *
ركزوا معايا أصبح قسطنت هو ملك الغرب......و قسنطس هو ملك الشرق 
فخلا الجو للأريوسيين فعقدوا مجمع سنة 341 م فى انطاكيه أيدوا فيه الحكم الأول ووجدوا رجلا عاتيا عنيدا يدعى *غريغوريوس الكبادوكى أرسلوه الى الاسكندرية ليصبح بطريرك الاسكندرية *
فلما وصل إسكندرية تقابل مع الوالى فيلاغريوس و اتفقوا على الاستيلاء على الكنيسة بقصد القبض على البابا أثناسيوس فهرب البابا أثناسيوس حتى لا يضطهد الشعب بسببه 
طبعا بأة الجو خلا لغريغوريوس الكبادوكى .....فحجر على القسوس و منعهم من التعميد أو زيارات المرضى أو أى من أعمال وظائفهم 

المصيبة إنه إضطهد كل الشعب المسيحى و عذبهم بعذابات تضاهى عذابات الوثتيين فأخذ يبطش بالمصلين حتى أنه فى مرة من المرات قبض على 20 عذراء و عراهن و ضربهن بالسياط و قتل عدد وافر من الشعب 

و انضم  كل من الأريوسيين و الوثنيين باتهام البابا أثناسيوس بإتهامات فظيعة الأمر الذى أدى الى هروبه الى روميه و بصحبته بعض الأساقفة منهم ايسذورس الراهب الذى كان يتقن اللغة اللاتينية ليخاطب بها أسقف روميه و ذلك بعد أن وصى شعبه بالتمسك بالمسيحية الحقيقية ثم كتب رسالة دورية الى أساقفة المسكونة ليستغيث بهم
و إستمر البابا أثناسيوس فى روميه  لمدة سنة و نصف وضع فيها نظام الرهبنة للرومانيين

و حدد أسقف روميه شهر ديسمبر من تلك السنة ميعاد للمجمع إلا أن الأريوسيين لم يحضرا خوفا من افتضاح أمرهم و تحججوا بحج واهيه
و عقد الأريوسيين  مجمع فى إنطاكية لتأييد حرمان أثناسيوس و قيل أنهم رفضوا بدعة أريوس و وضعوا دستور من أربعة صور كانت أساسا لشيعة النصف أريوسية و هى عدم مساواة الابن لأبيه فى الجوهر و لكن موافقين بأزلية وجود الابن فى حضن أبيه

المهم إستمر النزاع بين الفريقين حتى ضجر منه قسطنت قيصر الغرب
و أمر بعقد إجتماع فى ميلان بايطاليا لكن المجمع إنعقد فى سرديكا فى الليريكون باليونان " صوفيا - عاصمة بولغاريا حاليا "فى صيف سنة 343 م و حضره القديس أثناسيوس و  100 أسقف من الغرب و 70 أسقف أريوسى من الشرق 
هذا المجمع وافق على قانون إيمان مجمع نيقية و حرم الاساقفة الأريوسيين و عزل غريغوريوس الكبادوكى....فهيج الأريوسيين الملك قسطنس "الشرق" على الارثوذكسيين ....فاشتد الاضطهاد على الأرثوذكس فى مصر حتى أن الكثير إختبأ فى البرارى ....طبعا البابا لم يعود الى كرسيه 
المهم إن الأريوسيين عملوا مكيدة ضد أثناسيوس عند الملك قسطنس "الشرق" و لكن إنكشف كذبهم أمام الملك فساء ظنه بهم و غير وجهه عليهم

فى حدود سنة 346 م أرسل الملك قسطنت " الغرب" رسالة تهديد لأخيه قسطنس فى الشرق "أنه ينادى بالحرب إذا لم يعود البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه"....فى هذه الأقات قتل الاسكندريون غريغوريوس الكبادوكى 

ثم عاد البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه فى أواخر سنة 346 م
فى الأوقات ديه كان فيه حرب بين قسطنس " الشرق " ضد  الفرس و أنتهت بالصلح سنة 350 م  ...... طبعا لم يكن لديه الوقت للاضطهادات .....فكانت الدنيا بخير حوالى 3 سنين من 347 م حتى 350 م

*و فى نفس هذا العام 350م تمكن أحد قواد فى امبراطورية الغرب وأسمه ماجنتيوس من قتل قسطنت وإزاحته عن العرش* ، فقاد قسطنس جيشه فى سنة 351 م وهاجم ماجنتيوس فى مدينة مورسا فى وادى نهر ساف وأنتصر عليه وإنتهى الأمر فى *سنة 353 م بتولى قسطنس "الأريوسى" حكم الأمبراطوريتين الغربية والشرقية معا*

بعد أن إستقر الملك فوجه حربه على الارثوذكس و على رأسهم البابا أثناسيوس 
فى فترة تولى الملك قسطنس الحكم تم عقد أكثر من  12 مجمع بسبب الخلاف بين أثناسيوس و جماعة أريوس .... و لتوجيه الحكم ضد أثناسيوس و لنسف قرارات مجمع نيقية 

و فى سنة 356 م هجم الولى سريانوس  و 5000 جندى من الجيش الرومانى على إحدى الكنائس أثناء الصلاة ليلا وكان يرأس الصلاة البابا أثناسيوس 

فأمر البابا الشعب بالفرار بقدر الامكان و لكن بعضهم اجتهد ليمنع العسكر عن قتل البابا فذبحهم الجنود و داسوهم  و كان البابا جالس على الكرسى المرقسى منتظهرا قتله ف أحاط الجنود بالكرسى إلا أن الله ضرب على عيونهم غشاوة فلم يقدروا أن يميزوه ......و كمان المصابيح إنطفأت بسبب الهياج ....فانتهز الاكليروس الفرصة و أنزلوا البابا جبرا من على الكرسى و اجتازوا وسط العسكر دون أن يروه.....و لما لم يجدوه إغتاظوا دا ففتكوا بالمؤمنين و قتلوا منهم الكثير ......المثير إن الملك مدح سريانوس الوالى  على ما فعله 
فلجأ القديس الى برية طيبة متعبدا مع الرهبان 
و فى نفس السنة تنيح القديس أنطونيوس مؤسس الأسرة الرهبانية 

*فى نفس السنة أيضا أقام الأريوسيين على الكرسى المرقسى جورجيوس من كبادوكيه نظير غريوريوس السابق *
هذا الجورجيوس و أعوانه كانوا  شديدى الاضطهاد بالارثوذكس 
-	يسلبون بيوت الأيتام و الأرامل
-	يدفنون المسيحيين أحياء ليلا و يضعون علامات  على منازله حتى إذا أتى الصباح ينهبون ما فيها
و من شدة الاضطهاد نفر الشعب من الصلاه معه فى عيد الفصح و فضلوا الصلاه فى المقابر .....فلما علم ذهب اليهم هو و أعوانه ذهبوا الى المقبرة ووجدوا القليل من الرجال و بعض العذارى فقتل الرجال و عرى العذارى و هددوهن  بالحرق ثم ضربوهن على وجوههن حتى تغيرت سحنتهن 
    - قبض مرة على 40 رجل و جلدهم بالسياط بعد أن مزق ظهورهم بعصى خضراء قطعت من النخل بشوكها حتى أن بعضهم عملت لهم عملية جراحية لإخراج الشوك من اللحم و البعض منهم مات 
    - كانوا لا يسلمون جثث الموتى لأقربائهم إلا بعد التعهد بعدم الصلاه عليها

و *أخيرا مات قسطنس الملك الأريوسى سنة 362 م و تولى مكانه يوليانوس الملحد*

فى الوقت دا قتل الوثنيين جورجيوس الدخيل

- يوليانوس كان يبغض المسيحيين بوجه عام الا أن كراهته لقسطنس دعته أن يأمر بإعادة جميع المسيحيين من منفاهم " كان فاهم إن المسيحيين هم الارثوذكس و الأريوسيين و ليس الارثوذكس فقط " 

و طبعا من وجهة نظرالملك إنه لما يعمل كدة ......يقوم الأرثوذكس و الأريوسيين  يحاربوا بعض فتنحل المسيحية لوحدها

فرجع البابا أثناسيوس الى كرسيه سنة 362 م فعقد مجمع بالاسكندرية شجب فيه بدعة مكدونيوس التى تدعى إنكار ألوهية الروح القدس

"مكدونيوس استولى  على كرسى القسطنطينية سنة 343 م  عن طريق الأريوسيين بواسطة نفوذهم عند قسطنس قيصر بعد أن عزلوا بولس البطريرك الشرعى" 

إلا أن الامبراطور وجد أن المسيحيه تنتشر أكثر و أكثر فقيل له أن ذلك بسبب أثناسيوس 
فشعر يوليانوس بخطورة البابا أثناسيوس على الوثنية فبعث لوالي الإسكندرية يقول بأن الأمر بعودة المنفيين إلى بلادهم لا إلى كراسيهم  
وإذ شدد الإمبراطور على الوالي اضطر البابا إلى ترك الإسكندرية متجهًا إلى الصعيد في مركب أواخر سنة 362م

" كان يوليانوس يعاير البابا و يقول عنه قزم لأنه كان قصير القامة "
و *قتل يوليانوس الجاحد في الحرب عام  363 م تولى بعده يوبيانوس " يدعى يوفيانوس أو جوفيان "و كان مسيحى أرثوذكسى *و هو الذى أرجع البابا أثناسيوس إلى كرسية  و لكن واااا أسفاه مات *سنة 364 م *

*وتولى فالنتينان الأرثوذكسى الحكم في نفس الشهر فاستلم الغرب وسلّم أخاه فالنس " فالنص" الأريوسي الشرق.و منها مصر  *
فنفى فالنص جميع الأساقفة الأرثوذكس و لكن البابا لما علم باصرار والى مصر على النفى إختبأ فى مقبرة أبيه لمدة 4 أشهر
و فى سنة 366 م أحرق الوثنيون كنيسة سيزار
و أقام فالنص بطريرك دخيل على الكرسى المرقسى إسمه لوسيوس " أريوسى"
و حاول والى مصر مرات عديدة سواء بالنفى أو بالتخويف أو بالوعود المغرية لإخضاع الارثوذكس للبطريرك الدخيل إلا أنه فشل فشلا ذريعا

فأرسل الوالى للملك فالنص رسالة يقول فيها " لا يسكن هياج القوم إلا بوجود بطريركهم " فخاف فالنص من أن يغتاظ أخوه فالنتيان و سمح للقديس بالاستقرار فى كرسيه سنة 368 م و كان عمره 72 سنه
فرمم كنيسة سيزار
ووضع أساس كنيسة سميت باسمه فيما بعد 
و ظل يجاهر و يكافح و يناضل عن الحق الانجيلى حتى إنتهت حياته الدنياوية و بدأت حياته السماوية الخالدة فى 7 بشنس سنة 90 ش و ربيع سنة 373 م بعد أن أوصى بتعيين بطرس أحد الأساقفة خلفا له

*و فى شهر بؤونة سنة 90ش و 373 م أنتخب بطرس ليكون البطريرك ال 21 فى عهد فالنص قيصر*
و لأنه تلميذ البابا أثناسيوس إهتم بمهاجمة التعليم الأريوسى مثل معلمه 
فهاج عليه الأريوسيين و وشوا بحقه لدى الملك فالنص الأريوسى بأنه لا يستحق أن يكون بطريرك .... و الفكرة أعجب بها الملك لأن المسيحيين إنتخبوا البابا بطرس بدون الرجوع إليه....فأمر بنفى البابا بطرس و أقام لوسيوس الأريوسى بدلا منه

فهرب البابا بطرس الى مدينة رومة ووصل اليها سنة 374 م 
*فى سنة 375 م مات الملك فالنتيان الأول " ملك الغرب"
و تولى بدل منه الملك فالنتيان الثانى " ملك الغرب"*
و فى سنة 378 م عقد مجمع لمحاربة بعض البدع التى كانت منتشرة هناك 
أما الأرثوذكس المصريين ففضلوا الاقامة بمنازلهم على الصلاة خلف الهراطقة .....فتم اضطهادهم بشدة...و فى شهر مايو سنة 378 م إذ كان الملك فالنص مشغول بمقاتلة سكان شمال أوروبا فرجع البابا الى كرسيه و عندما اشتكى لوسيوس للملك لم يهتم به لكثرة مشغولياته
*و فى يوم 9 أغسطس سنة 378 م قتل فالنص قيصر الأريوسى فى الحرب*

*و عُين ثيودوسيوس الأول إمبراطورا للدولة الرومانية  378 م . تبنى الامبراطور ثيودوسيوس الاول المسيحية في عام 380 م 
*
و فى 20 أمشير سنة 97 ش و فى فبراير سنة 380 م تنيح القديس البابا بطرس البطريرك ال 21 

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

*يتبع فى الجزء الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى*​طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا غالية 
لي عودة لقراءة الفترات السابقة 

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعبك يا غالية
> بالتأكيد لي عودة لقراءة الفترات السابقة
> 
> سلام و نعمة​*



أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

مجهود راااااااااااائع يا ايرينى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر ليكى على التلخيص البسيط*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

متابع دائما
موضوع ومجهود جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*مجهود رائع ياايرينى

استمرى
*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (5 مارس 2011)

Well don Irini .......!in the mater of fact the Orthodox Christianity to stell in Egypt even whatever it happen throw a long history of Egypt conceder one of the most wandaring of the world .....! well don Irini so


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​



*تسلم لى مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الجميل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر ليكى على التلخيص البسيط*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​



*كويس إن التلخيص عجبك 
لأنى بصراحة كنت ح ألخص أكتر من كدة 
و أشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الجميل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع دائما
> موضوع ومجهود جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



*أشكرك على  مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الجميل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مجهود رائع ياايرينى
> 
> استمرى
> *​



*أشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الجميل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini .......!in the mater of fact the Orthodox Christianity to stell in Egypt even whatever it happen throw a long history of Egypt conceder one of the most wandaring of the world .....! well don Irini so



*أشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك الجميل
و كمان أنا كنت متعمدة أكتب ملخص عن تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر لأسباب كتيرة
منها إن فى كتيييييير كتييييير من المسلمين لايعرفوا شيئا عن تاريخ المسيحية نهائيا
لدرجة إنهم بيحسبوا إن مجرد وجود المسيحية فى مصر يبقى دليل على سماحة الاسلام
و فى منهم اللى قال جملة بتغيظنى جدا و هى : ما هو إحنا طول عمرنا عايشين حلوين مع بعض إيه اللى حصل

لا لا لا و ألف لا 
لازم يعرفوا أجدادهم عملوا فى أجدادنا إيه 
لازم يعرفوا إن المسيحية مازالت موجودة بسبب قدرة الهيه و ليس بسبب سماحة الاسلام
طبعا إن عشت و كان لى عمر ح أذكر ما فعله العرب المسلمين فى أقباط مصر
​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2011)

متابعين يا ايريني

شكراً لمجهودك وللموضوع الرائع

يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> متابعين يا ايريني
> 
> شكراً لمجهودك وللموضوع الرائع
> 
> يسوع يبارك فيكِ




أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​​



*شكرا يا pepo على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميررررسى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميررررسى حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------

